# The NF Support Thread for NT



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Random hugging won't do shit Aaah...but any of you tried to give a rational explanation with that hug. After all everything 

happens for a reason. Explain the effect so they can embrace the cause. If possible a nice equasion might be mandatory 

kidding. Huggs to NT's.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> Random hugging won't do shit Aaah...but any of you tried to give a rational explanation with that hug. After all everything
> 
> happens for a reason. Explain the effect so they can embrace the cause. If possible a nice equasion might be mandatory
> 
> kidding. Huggs to NT's.


I've tried explaining the logic behind a hug: that being hugged is what's outside their comfort zone, and performing tasks while outside your comfort zone enhances the educational output of the task you're performing.

They failed to agree, however.

I think they just didn't want a hug :tongue:


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Cute attempt, but i was being sarcastic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> Cute attempt, but i was being sarcastic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heh, funny.

Cause I was being dead serious roud:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Arioche said:


> We NF's all secretly know NT's are the hottest thing since pomegranates.
> 
> We love you.


Arigato, Arioche-san.




(Paty attention to the lyrics.)


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Someone's offering free hugs to NTs?


----------



## Stephalump (Nov 14, 2009)

Hah! I came to this thread thinking it was for NFs who need support from being traumatized by NTs...
I'll just mosey on out then...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a lot of NT friends. In fact, I think I have more NT friends than NF, SJ, and SP combined.

*I LOVE YOU GUYS!*

You complete me. And I'm not just being cliche. My NT friends' perspectives compliment my own abilities greatly. I wouldn't be nearly as able to deal with life without the support and advice from my NT friends. Even though it's usually just a quick question to calibrate, orient, or bounce an idea, my NT's have helped me keep perspective where I otherwise would not have. You guys bring balance and things I would not have otherwise considered to my approach.

INTP - Your ability to see how things work and clarify is truly helpful when I need perspective or something explained.

ENTP - You are my idea bouncing partners in crime. I wouldn't be half as creative with out my ENTP back up.

INTJ - I cannot describe how helpful it has been to have friends who see the world as I do, but understand it in a completely different way.

ENTJ - When you guys are healthy and well developed, you're some of the most amazing people on the planet.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

NTs are awesome! *huggles and snuggles* 

(I just love the way they look like cornered rabbits as you engulf them in a bear-hug muahahaha! yes tremble at my mighty NF glomp-powers! of course I admit to having been murderd for this on numerous occasions :tongue: but I defy logic and return to glomp again heheheh)

but seriously, some of my best friends are NTs, I love them to death, they are the best people to have great discussions with about all kinds of random stuff that leaves other people looking at you like you're a lunaitc :crazy: and they just have this NT vibe of awesomeness, I really respect you guys!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

In a Quandary said:


> Someone's offering free hugs to NTs?


*hugs In a Quandary* of course!


----------



## Danny (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs for NTs?! Shocking "gift". 

*runs*


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with hugs. Secretly, we'll cover ourselves with crazy glue, and then when you try them everyone will glomp together, and we'll transform into Legion from Castlevania. We can all be one immense harmonious spirit of calculating power.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

thats good for starters....thats a sort of a hug. Its about luff not power or power in the sence that one day the NF intuition with combine and all once all around the world the NFs will join hands in a great curcle of hugs encumpasing the world bathing it in peace and luff the glue will melt as will your NT hearts. When you fall to your knees cripled with emotion, we will catch you. For a moment in time will feel it with you and hold hand as you weep and embrace one another. As quickly as it happend we shall then pull you apart from each other mop up the tears dry you down and hand you a claculater and nes papper. Nothing will be said ever, never will it be mentioned again but we will all know that happend. That fine day.


----------



## life support (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

life support said:


>


This photo is so amazing, love it =)


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

It's good that someone's giving us credit for being retarded in love instead of telling us we're losers. :laughing:


----------

